# Request to delete



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi, it's been nice when I visited here, but I don't have the time anymore... and there are some old posts of mine I don't want around anymore. I was wondering if it would be possible for you guys to delete all my old posts (none of which are any less than about 2 months old so are of little meaning to the community) and my account? If not, please DON'T delete my account yet (unless you can get rid of the name on all of them or something) so I can go through the list of my some 2000 posts and delete what I don't want. Thanks!

BTW, I hope you're all doing well; and I'm really sorry that I annoyed some people or bugged them with misguided opinions intended to get a reaction. It really was mainly just a case of "devil's advocate" or else I took an opinion I really had and it got greatly misunderstood. Plus I am rather conservative. Thanks guys, and again... I'm sorry.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I think what was posted should stay posted, just because people responded to them and the removal removes the context from what they responded to. You shouldn't be able to change history, I could understand if they were offensive and actively causing problems, but we have all said things we probably should not have. Like Captain Picard said in the "Tapestry" Episode. When you selectively try to remove the threads (no pun intended) that you don't like, the entire tapestry falls apart.

You said nothing that offensive, and if they were your true beliefs let they stay as a testament to your time here.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

We will be leaving the posts as is, and will also be restoring the ones he deleted.

As stated by the user agreement any posts become property of DBSTalk, so we have the right to do this and it is for the reasons gcutter stated.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

To change the past would change the future - _"The Time-Tavel Paradox"]/i]

Zac, you are missed, and your pithy posts are certainly missed. The DBSTalk forum door is always open... :hi:

C'mon back, dude _


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I was welcomed back already and changed my username (back to Mark) by the time you posted that.  But I won't be posting much, I don't have the time. It is nice to know I have a place to come to with all my direct to home broadcast satellite television questions though


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Pithy? That's a word I thought only Bill O'Reilly uses 

Welcome back Mark!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

So what is your real name, Is it Zac, Mark, was there another name as well. I'm not out to criticize, I just would like to know.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

And you're posting as an anonymous guest? I generally share about the same level of information with people as they do with me. Anyways, I will tell you that Zac was a completely fictional identity made to hide the past. I can't run, but I can change it and I've made up my mind to do so. I never meant to hurt anyone in my life. That said, I don't have the time or the interest (television was exciting two years ago, now, because of changes to the pace of development - it's just TV. Or perhaps that's just changes to my feelsings?) to post here anymore.


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bubba _
> *So what is your real name, Is it Zac, Mark, was there another name as well. I'm not out to criticize, I just would like to know. *


What if I asked you? This is my real name.

That is one advantage of using real names, I have refrained from saying a lot of stuff that I might have if I had an alias. A lot I would have regretted later.

As much as you try, you can't erase the past. It is best just to aploogize for what you aren't proud of and most people move on.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MarkA _
> *And you're posting as an anonymous guest? I generally share about the same level of information with people as they do with me. Anyways, I will tell you that Zac was a completely fictional identity made to hide the past. I can't run, but I can change it and I've made up my mind to do so. I never meant to hurt anyone in my life. That said, I don't have the time or the interest (television was exciting two years ago, now, because of changes to the pace of development - it's just TV. Or perhaps that's just changes to my feelsings?) to post here anymore. *


What was the Zac name history? There was 1 or 2 variations of BubbleGummyBear, there was Zac, and now it is MarkA??? Wasn't there a regular Mark as well???

Did I miss any?

Another question is, How can you hide without starting a new account? Your ID is # 15, so if you rename yourself anyone here for a while would know it was good old MarkA.

I really hope that MarkA is your real name, otherwise it says to me that you still are trying to hide something. Picking a Knickname like of "DBSWatcher" or "OldGuy" is just a nickname, but to use a nickname that resembles a real name with the intent to hide is questionable IMHO, not against the rules here, but not playing honestly IMHO


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2003)

perhaps he's a cable executive living in dbs exile


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I use my real name on here because I wanted to use the same one I use on dbsforums.com so that if someone knew me from that forum they would know me on here too and figured that was a good rule of thumb for requirement over there so that makes things a bit more simpler and I have nothing to hide.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, my name is certainly not a "nickname"! Or is it? :lol:


----------

